# CPT codes 93623



## sallystavola (Aug 14, 2009)

Can code 93623 be coded with 93616?


----------



## deeva456 (Aug 17, 2009)

93623 is an add-on code that can be billed with 93619 & 93620 only, which is unfortunate for the dr as he cannot be reimbursed if he does 93623. 

Dolores, CPC - CCC


----------

